# Tecumseh H70 diagnosis (video)



## Nconroy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Spoke about this machine in another thread but feel this is a different question.
Have the engine running but can't adjust it correctly and hoping some guru's can help me out.

Here is a video of it running. Sorry it's at night but I've done my best with lights. Tried to show the small sputtering of smoke near the end.

https://goo.gl/w3zT3n

What I've done so far:
New aftermarket carburetor
New spark plug
Oil change
New points and condenser
New head gasket

Any help or advise welcome

I'm thinking I may not have gaps points perfectly (learnt by watching videos) and so timing might be off. Wondering if going down the nova II route might be the best option.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Nconroy1 said:


> Spoke about this machine in another thread but feel this is a different question.
> Have the engine running but can't adjust it correctly and hoping some guru's can help me out.
> 
> Here is a video of it running. Sorry it's at night but I've done my best with lights. Tried to show the small sputtering of smoke near the end.
> ...


It does sound like an ignition issue to me... but then again I'm far more familiar with Porsche flat 6's than Tecumseh flat heads.
Kirk Engines has come out with a new electronic ignition module if you decide to go that route...
Kirk Engines, Inc. >> Garden Tractor Performance Parts

A lot of valuable information here, worth a read ...
How to Accurately Set the [Point] Ignition Timing on Virtually Any Gas Engine
How to set the [point] ignition timing on the aluminum block flathead Tecumseh engines
Crank Trigger Electronic Ignition Section
Using Crank Trigger Electronic Ignition on a Cast Iron Block Briggs & Stratton or Tecumseh Engine


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Sounds like she's over-revving at the 20s mark...get a tach on that baby! 3600RPM max.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Agree it' sounds like over 3600. 

Did you shut it down at the end or did it stall?

Hard to tell.


----------



## Nconroy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

At the end I shift the lever to shut it down, not got a tach but one is on the way.

Would the over revving cause the sputtering?

I move the lever to fast around the 20s

adjusting the rpm is done by moving the governor arm right?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Agree on the tach, might also consider the valve adjustment.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Nconroy1 said:


> At the end I shift the lever to shut it down, not got a tach but one is on the way.
> 
> Would the over revving cause the sputtering?
> 
> ...


it's hard to say from the video...the stock valve springs start to lag as you exceed max 3600rpm.

the first thing that you want to do is sync the governor with the carb throttle; the process is described in the l-head service manual & there are a few videos on youtube. Since you're using an aftermarket carb, your linkage might be off. Adjustments should be made to the spring tension...not to the arm itself.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

RPM Gauge is a free phone app to get your speed in the ballpark


----------



## Nconroy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

cpchriste said:


> RPM Gauge is a free phone app to get your speed in the ballpark


Thanks for the replies.

I downloaded a similar app for Android. Does RPM Gauge use the proximity sensor? How do you use it to measure the small engine?

From the flywheel? or belts?


----------



## Nconroy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Could you point me in the right direction to one of these videos please?

I have only found the ones that show the original position of the linkages etc...


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Nconroy1 (Nov 18, 2015)

bad69cat said:


>


Thanks but that's a newer machine


----------

